# *** Introducing the 034Motorsport Rear Trailing Arm Spherical Bearing Upgrade Kit ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED* 
 
_We're pleased to introduce the 034Motorsport Rear Trailing Arm Spherical Bearing Upgrade Kit for Volkswagen MkV/MkVI and Audi 8J/8P! These kits are in stock and ready to ship!_ :thumbup: 

*Retail:* $250 + Shipping 

*Introductory Special:* $195 + Shipping 

_Introductory Special pricing will be limited to the first 10 buyers!_ 

​ 
The 034Motorsport Rear Trailing Arm Spherical Bearing Upgrade Kit for Volkswagen MkV/MkVI and Audi 8J/8P is designed to replace the factory rubber bushings, resulting in improved handling, and more predictable and precise cornering. 

Factory rubber rear trailing arm bushings deflect under load, causing the rear end to feel vague and loose, as well as leading to improper suspension geometry and increased understeer. This becomes especially apparent when cornering on uneven surfaces, where the back of the car can feel floaty or unpredictable. The same exact rubber bushing was used by Audi/Volkswagen on a variety of applications, from the Volkswagen Rabbit to the Audi TT RS, leaving much to be desired by enthusiasts and competitive drivers alike. 

This kit replaces the rubber bushings with motorsport-quality Aurora Spherical Bearings, which allow for proper articulation without any deflection, ensuring precise handling, and confidence-inspiring road feel. Unlike polyurethane bushings, spherical bearings allow for full suspension articulation without binding, while completely eliminating slop from bushing flex. 

​ 
*Features:* 

Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining 
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black 
Billet Aluminum Bearing Spacers - Anodized Black 
Simple Press-In Installation 
Improved Handling & Road Feel 
More Precise & Predictable Handling 
Fully Rebuildable 
*Fitment:* 

2005 - 2013 Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P) 
2007 - 2013 Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) 
2007 - 2009 Volkswagen Eos (MkV) 
2010 - 2013 Volkswagen Eos (MkVI) 
2006 - 2009 Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/Rabbit/R32 (MkV) 
2010 - 2013 Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/Rabbit/R (MkVI) 
2006 - 2013 Volkswagen Passat
2008 - 2013 Volkwagen Tiguan 
*Installation Instructions:*

Click Here!
*Replaces:* 

1K0505541D 
*Click here to order!* 

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions!


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Do these need to be pressed in or is this just a swap?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

deltaP said:


> Do these need to be pressed in or is this just a swap?


 The stock ones are pressed out, and our spherical bearing housings are pressed in. All in all, it's ~1 hour to install if you have access to a press. 

Since the old bushing tends to leave a bit of itself behind, we include a flap wheel sander with the kit, which can be used to clean up the arm quickly if needed. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! 6 kits left at the introductory pricing! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Only one set left at the introductory price! Grab it before it's gone. 

Here's a quick picture from a set we shipped installed in new trailing arms:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders, everyone! The introductory special has ended, but we still have plenty of these left on the shelf, ready to ship!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! These are now back in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:


----------

